# Medium Soft Antigona, thoughts?



## reggiefofeggie

I bought this bag because it was a great deal on Bergdorf’s.. just wondering how do you guys wear the medium antigona’s? Im really used to crossbodys, and this bag is really big. It seems too big for everyday casual wear, I can see using it for work. 

What are your thoughts? Should I keep it??

If you have an antigona medium do you carry it by the handles mostly or the shoulder strap?


----------



## zen1965

If you have doubts, return it and rather spend your money on something you love instantly.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

zen1965 said:


> If you have doubts, return it and rather spend your money on something you love instantly.


I would agree, but now any bag is more than $1,000 and that’s what I was able to get this bag for.


----------



## melsaintlaurent

I just recieved this bag today in the mail, and it's much larger than I expected.  I wish there was a size between small and medium!  Just want to fit a laptop, but this feels more like a weekender bag.


----------



## melsaintlaurent

Just adding, I measured the bag I recieved and it is 50cm by 40cm (so huge)... and on the website it should be 43cm x 26cm.  I can only assume they sent me the wrong size....


----------



## reggiefofeggie

melsaintlaurent said:


> Just adding, I measured the bag I recieved and it is 50cm by 40cm (so huge)... and on the website it should be 43cm x 26cm.  I can only assume they sent me the wrong size....


Maybe I should measure mine..it totally seems like a weekender bag! Definitely seems like an unusually large everyday you’d take to the store or something.


----------



## reggiefofeggie

melsaintlaurent said:


> Just adding, I measured the bag I recieved and it is 50cm by 40cm (so huge)... and on the website it should be 43cm x 26cm.  I can only assume they sent me the wrong size....


Mine measures several cm bigger also..


----------



## melsaintlaurent

I returned mine, it was def the Large size they sent me (FarFetch but via Givenchy Melbourne).  Now need to repurchase the medium and hope they send the right size...


----------



## christinagrim

I love the soft Antigona! Im a bigger girl so the medium size fits my body shape great! But I do agree I wish we had a size option between small and medium


----------



## l.ch.

christinagrim said:


> I love the soft Antigona! Im a bigger girl so the medium size fits my body shape great! But I do agree I wish we had a size option between small and medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596994


You look sooo good! Love the dress!


----------

